# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  The Stephen A. Schwarzman Centre for the Humanities, University of Oxford, Oxford, England, United Kingdom

## Airicist

schwarzmancentre.ox.ac.uk

Stephen Allen Schwarzman

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Schwarzman Centre for the Humanities

Published on Jun 19, 2019




> The Stephen A. Schwarzman Centre for the Humanities will give Oxford’s humanities a new home with state-of-the-art academic, exhibition and performance spaces.
> 
> The building, made possible by a landmark £150 million gift from philanthropist and businessman Stephen A. Schwarzman, demonstrates the essential role of the Humanities in helping society confront and answer fundamental questions of the 21st century.
> 
> The Schwarzman Centre will be a dynamic hub dedicated to the Humanities. For the first time in the University’s history, Humanities faculties will be housed together in a space designed to encourage learning and experimentation.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Billionaire gives $189 million to study the use of artificial intelligence for good rather than for evil"

by Theresa Braine
June 20, 2019

----------

